# The Vaping Market - by First Rule Podcast



## Chukin'Vape (6/8/18)

In this episode, myself Deetz and Richard run through the market research that Canback Consult presented at the vaping conference in Sandton last week. This information will benefit any retailer, supplier or investor looking for information on the vaping market.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor (6/8/18)

@HaloVapes

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (7/8/18)

vicTor said:


> @HaloVapes


Thanks for sharing @vicTor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HaloVapes (13/8/18)

vicTor said:


> @HaloVapes


Thanks Victor, that was very informative

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

